# When will it be fishable again?



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

With our minor monsoon the past few days, when do you think the Maumee will be fishable again? Easter weekend is usually a madhouse, but not with these conditions. Hopefully by Monday she is ready to go. Later.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Lol snow and 30f for next 2 days. She is screwed for a while. I cant wait to get out of this hell hole ohio weather.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I would say you will be able to fish the Orleans park area by Sunday or Monday and the other areas like Jerome Rd rapids and buttonwood, it might not be fishable until Wednesday or so.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I would shoot for Tues-Wed next week as well. Orleans or White street would be the best bet. The fish in the river now aren't gonna be past Ft Miegs yet, the water is too cold.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Keep us in the loop here Fellas...


Frank


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Water right now is the color of thick brown beef gravy. But wouldn't pour that on my mashed potatoes.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

What does water color have to do with snagging fish??? J/K 

Scott


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

It is supposed to crest sometime this evening at over 587. It took 3 days to even get close to decent fishing earlier in this year when it got that high. Sunday afternoon may be o.k. but far from good. This is of course based on us not getting anymore precipitation, possoble snow tomorrow..................


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> What does water color have to do with snagging fish??? J/K
> 
> Scott


You should take your act on the road......you really are that FUNNY!! I think all the time you spent on thin ice this winter has made you soft in the head


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Well if you snag a fish they fight better in the thicker water


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Yeah...hoping for Sunday sometime...

Won't be long now...the last few days of March have been very good for the last few years..

This is hilarious...one site goes down...the other fires up with regulars...

LMAO!!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Can someone point me to a tackle store where i can get some big treble hooks and weights? I mean BIG? Maybe maumee tackle has some in stock?




















haha.


----------



## The One (Jun 9, 2007)

Speaking of snagging is there a legal definition anywhere. I have read if a fish doesn't voluntarily take a presentation then it is considered snagged. Which techincally means if you flossed the fish even though hooked in the mouth would still be considered snagged. Not sure if this applies here or not?


----------



## fishbonez (Oct 23, 2007)

The run is over i caught this white bass today


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

Jann's Netcraft will have anything you need, they have any and all tackle building supplies....www.jannsnetcraft.com...... they are right there in Maumee.


----------



## TheBiteIsOn (May 12, 2007)

From what i ave been told by the ODNR was that the hook must be in the mouth with the hook protruding from the inside out, you can be in the mouth with the hook from the outside in and it is leagally a snaged fish. i know that i am very carefull down there, no fish is worth 125.00 to me. good luck and keep your lines tight.


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

fishbonez...

that's a good one!

from the looks of the photo, it sure was nice weather down there this morning!


----------



## fishbonez (Oct 23, 2007)

yeah just a little humor due to this crappy weather


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

just drove by the river guys, and she is BLOWN at about 10feet, needs to drop about 6 feet.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Has anyone else been watching the USGS site?? It has started to go down a little but the if look at the graph it is up and down hourly. This is the first year I have watched it this close and I find it very interesting. I assume it is the wind direction that causes the hourly fluctuations??


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

swantucky said:


> Has anyone else been watching the USGS site?? It has started to go down a little but the if look at the graph it is up and down hourly. This is the first year I have watched it this close and I find it very interesting. I assume it is the wind direction that causes the hourly fluctuations??


I have been watching USGS site too,its pretty intersting to watch the graph. I was talking to a guy that waded over to bluegrass island and fished a cauple hours. He said it was a nice summer day but really windy. He tried to wade back but couldn't becasue the water was to high. He had to wait a couple hours till the water level went down. he told me he thought it was because the wind was blowing up stream causing the water to rise near the island.


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Sickle:

you must be crawling out of your skin, itchin to fish...spring break and no chance to get on the river in the very near future???

shoulda came to florida!!!


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Temps are going back into high 40's starting tue, snowmelt will screw the river for another week at least. Its going to be a while.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I found a new lure to use on the river, I am gonna call it the "Honey Brown Hawg Hauler".


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Hey that used to be a michigan salmon snagger!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Papascott said:


> I found a new lure to use on the river, I am gonna call it the "Honey Brown Hawg Hauler".


I am laughing so hard I almost ran off the road. I still have a handful of those I bought in Alaska 15 years ago.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

either way it looks incredibly illegal haha!


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

hollandbass said:


> Temps are going back into high 40's starting tue, snowmelt will screw the river for another week at least. Its going to be a while.


how much snow did you guys get up there?


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

5" river will be way blown by tue midday


----------



## Walleye_man (Nov 14, 2007)

Most of the snow is melted already tho....
theres only like 2 inchs if that on the ground now
here in maumee, its just covering the top of the grass. I want some walleyes!!!
I think I will be crazy and go to white street for the next couple of days
try my luck lol


----------



## mbw1924 (Feb 15, 2005)

hollandbass said:


> 5" river will be way blown by tue midday


well i plan on making the trip next friday. i was supposed to head up this weekend but decided better. i am burning to get up there and pull in som walleye.


----------



## wlleye43402 (Mar 24, 2008)

i think im gonna go to orleans park today what do u think my chances r?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I just checked the water levels. It is going down you may have a chance. Report when yo get back and take some pics!


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Ummm there isnt 5" of snow there..... And the river is going down fast


----------



## Bling (Jun 28, 2007)

fishingfoolBG said:


> I have been watching USGS site too,its pretty intersting to watch the graph. I was talking to a guy that waded over to bluegrass island and fished a cauple hours. He said it was a nice summer day but really windy. He tried to wade back but couldn't becasue the water was to high. He had to wait a couple hours till the water level went down. he told me he thought it was because the wind was blowing up stream causing the water to rise near the island.


You guys have a link to that graph??
Thanks


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/rt


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Give it 2-3 weeks and fish will start being caught


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

swantucky said:


> Give it 2-3 weeks and fish will start being caught


You and your Honey Brown ! Nice fish too !


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy, What'd you do to those poor fishies?? You need to let the spawners go so there will be fish when I have grandkids, think about the future Randy, think about the future.

Oh and that honey brown will go good with thos contraceptive laced poo poo eating walleyes.


Scott


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

My kids will probably not be able to reproduce due to all the lead they inherited from their Dad. Therefore I can rape and pilage the resource without worrying about my grandkids.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

got the fish on the table in about an hour from being in the river


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice work!! I am hoping to get a few on Saturday to cook up that evening. That looks like a good beer, never tried that one. Looks like scalloped potatoes as a side dish?? Man they look good.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

Scalloped potatoes with pan fried warryes 

I havent had JW Dundee honey in ages, the beer above is some strong stuff 9.7&#37; ABV and goes down like sludge 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/12516/8023

My all time favorite is Great Lakes Brewery Edmund F. Porter whe paired with a warreye dish.

If the weather holds i hope to get a few tomorrow, Sat maybe some steelies out east.


----------



## leaky tiki (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks holland...

my dang mouth won't stop watering now!

add a few hard boiled eggs to that pic and you've got yourself a "GORE-MAY" meal!!


----------

